# Radon Garantie



## DeadMeat (1. Juni 2015)

Ich würde gerne wissen ob für die Rahmengarantie zwingend die Inspektionen (Erstinstpektion, Jahreninspektion, ...) durchgeführt werden müssen.
Ich habe dazu keine Infos finden können.

Dann würde ich noch gerne wissen warum auf der Radon-Homepage steht, dass auf Carbonrahmen keine Garantie gilt? Nur gesetzliche Gewährleistung:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-life/news/news-detail/news/wie-sind-die-garantiezeiten/

In meiner Betriebsanleitung steht ja, dass auf Alurahmen 5 Jahre Garantie gelten und auf Carbonrahmen 3 Jahre. Diese Bedienungsanleitung, die dem Bike ja beilag, ist ja wohl für mich bindend.

Bei mir handelt es sich um ein Slide Carbon 27,5 X01 aus diesem Frühjahr. Keine Angst, es ist nichts passiert 

Hier ein Ausschnitt der Bedienungsnleitung:


----------



## Spitfire87 (17. Juni 2015)

Würde mich auch stark Interessieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen ob für die Rahmengarantie zwingend die Inspektionen (Erstinstpektion, Jahreninspektion, ...) durchgeführt werden müssen.
> Ich habe dazu keine Infos finden können.
> 
> Dann würde ich noch gerne wissen warum auf der Radon-Homepage steht, dass auf Carbonrahmen keine Garantie gilt? Nur gesetzliche Gewährleistung:
> ...



Hallo,

zu Thema Gewährelistung hat der Gesetzgeber ganz klare Vorgaben.

Die gestzliche Gewährleistung erlöscht nicht, wenn man keine Inspektion macht! 
Dazu sollte man aber wissen, daß von der Gewährleistung nur Sachmängel erfasst sind. Sollte also nach einigen Wochen der Einfahrzeit durch eine verstellte Schaltung ein Kettenklemmer passieren und dadurch ein Schaden verursacht werden, so ist der Hersteller nicht haftbar. Reisst jedoch die Kette aufgrund Materialfehlers, so ist das eine klare Gewährleistungssache. Die meisten Schäden innerhalb der ersten zwei Jahre gehen auf Wartungsmängel oder falsche Bedienung zurück. *Also sind regelmäßige Inspektionen und ausreichende Fachkenntnis im Umgang absolut ratsam!*


----------



## papaluna (17. Juni 2015)

@radonbikes
http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-life/news/news-detail/news/wie-sind-die-garantiezeiten/

In euren FAQs steht übrigens noch 5 Jahre drin.


----------



## Felix57 (4. August 2016)

ich habe beim Tretlagerwechsel festgestellt das ich einen kleinen Riss in der Kettenstrebe habe,
das Rad habe ich 2012 im Onlinshop gekauft.
es ist ein Slide AM 140 8.0 Foreseason,
gibt es darauf noch irgendwie Garantie?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. August 2016)

Felix57 schrieb:


> ich habe beim Tretlagerwechsel festgestellt das ich einen kleinen Riss in der Kettenstrebe habe,
> das Rad habe ich 2012 im Onlinshop gekauft.
> es ist ein Slide AM 140 8.0 Foreseason,
> gibt es darauf noch irgendwie Garantie?



Hi,

bitte beim Support melden: [email protected] / 02225/8888132

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Felix57 (4. August 2016)

Danke

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Felix57 (8. August 2016)

Schade, Garantie abgelaufen, 
Und für dieses Modell gibt es auch keine Ersatzteile mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. August 2016)

Felix57 schrieb:


> Schade, Garantie abgelaufen,
> Und für dieses Modell gibt es auch keine Ersatzteile mehr.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M8 mit Tapatalk



Hi,

sende mir doch per PN mal Fotos von deinem Bike inkl. Schaltauge/Ausfallende - vielleicht können wir hier noch weiterhelfen.

Gruß, Andi


----------

